# is water vending machine safe?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

like these ones out in the street? well this are basically what me and the whole family drinks.

I tested the parameters... this is what it came out. 
GH: 0
KH: 0
PH: 6.5
NO2: 0
NO3: 0

anyone had experience with these water? I was wondering because aren't these machines just use RO system inside them?
(But I'm kinda afraid to try because I think they added minerals for taste)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

some people use them. but the cost will add up.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> some people use them. but the cost will add up.


well yea but I think its cheaper than 49 cent / gallon at lfs. 
So... just to make sure.. this water safe?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I'm curious why you would drink it if you don't think it's safe.

By law, anything added to it has to be listed on the bottle. Some drinking waters simply state "Minerals added for taste". I wouldn't use these waters, but honestly they are still safe.

As long as it isn't chlorinated or have sodium benzoate added, I don't see any reason why you couldn't use it. (It is very unlikely to have these things added, and they will be listed if they are.)


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

The OP's picture is of a vending machine. I'm not sure the process they use to purify. Could be a simple series of filters or they might use RO at the end. LFS water is OK as long as they maintain the system. Same is true of the vending machines but that source is subject to regulations and the LFS is not.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Yes, lots of people use the vending machines for their tanks. I would however invest in a $20-25 TDS meter to make sure you are getting clean water. Its not uncommon for these to not be maintained the way they should, so as the filter material breaks down, you go from low TDS to high TDS between fill ups. You just want to test and make sure the water coming out is still good each time you go.

That said, in the long term purchasing your own RO or RODI filter makes a lot of sense. A system that can produce 50 gallons a day of pure filtered water will only run you $100-130. If you don't want to mess with plumbing, just get a unit that screws into your kitchen sink faucet when you want to use it. If you are only using it for a couple tanks, the filter materials will last a year or more between replacements.

It will quickly pay for itself vs the cost of purchasing water and lugging it home.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with RandomMan


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

RandomMan said:


> Yes, lots of people use the vending machines for their tanks. I would however invest in a $20-25 TDS meter to make sure you are getting clean water. Its not uncommon for these to not be maintained the way they should, so as the filter material breaks down, you go from low TDS to high TDS between fill ups. You just want to test and make sure the water coming out is still good each time you go.
> 
> That said, in the long term purchasing your own RO or RODI filter makes a lot of sense. A system that can produce 50 gallons a day of pure filtered water will only run you $100-130. If you don't want to mess with plumbing, just get a unit that screws into your kitchen sink faucet when you want to use it. If you are only using it for a couple tanks, the filter materials will last a year or more between replacements.
> 
> It will quickly pay for itself vs the cost of purchasing water and lugging it home.



Oh I see. Thank you for the input people! So as for now I'm using this water + aquasafe plus dechloronator for safety. 

Well if you guys wondering why I choose not to use my own RO.. 1st because plumbing connections, I dont want to make a mess lol. 2nd well I only need RO water for one 10gallon rcs and crs tank I'm starting on. The other tank I just tap water. 3rd I have read from this forum that these shrimps like aged water. So I think 10% or less of water change is recommended. So I don't really need a system for now.

anywhoo the shrimps are doing great fresh.salty!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Good to hear they are doing well for you. If I didn't know better I'd say you tossed 100 more in the tank when you came by. lol There's so dang many in the tank that they are all I see anymore.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

oh cool! But I'm guna watch these little bugers if they do good in the new water.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I routinely use Walgreens "drinking water" which states on the bottle that it is RO filtered. I have yet to have any issues. 

I have a RO/DI system at home but filling and lugging 5g buckets from home to work is just a PITA so this is my alternative.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

bsmith said:


> I routinely use Walgreens "drinking water" which states on the bottle that it is RO filtered. I have yet to have any issues.
> 
> I have a RO/DI system at home but filling and lugging 5g buckets from home to work is just a PITA so this is my alternative.


a little workout for my 19yr old body hehe


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I get my water from these guys. They have a massive super complex filter inside their store. The filter is the size of an Escalade. I don't need that much RO and I figured that monster filter with UV and O3 has to be cleaner than home RO systems.

http://watertogo.com/main/default.aspx


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I get my water from these guys. They have a massive super complex filter inside their store. The filter is the size of an Escalade. I don't need that much RO and I figured that monster filter with UV and O3 has to be cleaner than home RO systems.
> 
> http://watertogo.com/main/default.aspx



Store? like actual Glacier building store? I thought They only have vending machines...

but yea... the machine I'm getting the water from is a little bit ghetto. so idk how are the machine regulated and how people in my neighborhood treat it.


----------

